# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Ποντοπόρος -Σινιάλα και τσιμινιέρες πλοίων (Ocenagoing - Ships House Flags & funnels)

## mastrokostas

Τα σινιάλα των πλοίων , μαζί με την σημαία και το όνομα  , είναι ένα κομμάτι από την ταυτότητα τους .
Ας ξεκινήσουμε με μια τσιμινιέρα του Χανδη .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο στη Ζέα υπάρχει ένα καταπληκτικό έκθεμα:
Σινιάλα των ελληνικών εφοπλιστικών εταιρειών από το 1857 έως το 1993. Μελέτη και σχεδιασμός: Παναγιώτης Μολφέτας, Πλοίαρχος Ε.Ν.

Πηγή εικόνας: http://www.hmm.gr/

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ίσως να καταφέρουμε να φτιάξουμε κάτρι παρόμοιο μέσα από αυτό το θέμα στο γκάλερι του portal και με παραπομπές με σχόλια για τις εταιρείες...

----------


## mastrokostas

Το χω δει και είναι απίθανο !

----------


## Morgan

το πρωτο σινιαλο με το ποιο ταξιδεψα το 93

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μελέτη και σχεδιασμός: Παναγιώτης Μολφέτας, Πλοίαρχος Ε.Ν.
> Πηγή εικόνας: http://www.hmm.gr/


E, δεν περιμενα να ηταν σχεδιασμενο ολο αυτο απο τα πιλαφια του Ναυτικου!! Να'ναι καλα ο ανθρωπος που εκατσε να βρει ολα αυτα τα σινιαλα, να μαθουμε τι υπηρχε ολα αυτα τα χρονια!

----------


## mastrokostas

Diana Shipping Inc. του εφοπλιστή κ. Συμεών Παληού .

----------


## Morgan

kalhmera se olous..

na meinoume se ayto to thema, sta siniala ths pontoporou kai oxi ths aktoploias.

----------


## Petros

Κι εδω μεσα τους αφησες να μπουνε ρε Χρησταρα? Μας εχουνε πνιξει πια... :Razz:

----------


## 2nd mate

> το πρωτο σινιαλο με το ποιο ταξιδεψα το 93


φιλε morgan εμενα η Kristen ετυχε να ειναι το τελευταιο σινιαλο με το οποιο ταξιδεψα το 98.το πρωτο σινιαλο ηταν της ARAN του μακαριτη του Περατικου. 

KRISTEN NAVIGATION
1.Στη Καραϊβικη....
kristen.jpg
KRISTEN NAVIGATION
2.Ηλιοβασιλεμα στη Σιγκαπουρη
kristen1.jpg
ARAN SHIPPING AND TRADING S.A.
3.Στο Galveston του Houston
aran signal.jpg

----------


## nautikos

To λογοτυπο της *Elmira Shipping*. Μια εταιρεια που ξεκινησε με _bulk carriers_, το ''γυρισε'' λιγο σε κατι _RoRo_ που μερικα τα πηρε η _Αttica_ και τελευταια ασχολειται κυριως με _chemical/product tankers_.

elmira.jpg

----------


## nautikos

*Hellenic Lines* ή *Ελληνικη* του _Καλλιμανοπουλου_. Μια μεγαλη εταιρεια που απο τα χερια της περασαν πολλα ποντοπορα βαπορια, μεταξυ των οποιων και πολλα ιστορικα οπως πχ τα _Liberties_. Εδω ενας αναπτηρας _Zippo_ με τα σινιαλα της!

----------


## mastrokostas

> *Hellenic Lines* ή *Ελληνικη* του _Καλλιμανοπουλου_. Μια μεγαλη εταιρεια που απο τα χερια της περασαν πολλα ποντοπορα βαπορια, μεταξυ των οποιων και πολλα ιστορικα οπως πχ τα _Liberties_. Εδω ενας αναπτηρας _Zippo_ με τα σινιαλα της!


Μεγάλη και ιστορική εταιρεία .

----------


## stavrosm

Hellespont Steamship Corp.

----------


## stavrosm

Η Athenian του Μινωα Κυριακου.

----------


## stavrosm

Το Pacific Bridge της Danaos.

----------


## stavrosm

To SEAGRACE της Thenamaris

----------


## Morgan

wraies fwtografies file

----------


## stavrosm

Να' σαι καλα. Ευχαριστω

----------


## lamainmusain

Πολυ ωραιο λογοτυπο στην τσιμινιερα εχει η eastern mediteranian shiping του κ.Θαναση Μαρτινου.Δυστυχως δεν ετυχε να το βγαλω φωτογραφια(.

----------


## mastrokostas

αυτο λες?

----------


## nautikos

Να και το σινιαλο της *Diamlemos Shipping*.

diamlemos.jpg

----------


## ChiefMate

Apo tin dikia mou sillogi...
Carras(HELLAS) s.a.
DSC00169.jpg
DSC00131.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Γιαλί το βαποράκι! Ούτε ποστάλι να ειναι! Εύγε!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Γιαλί το βαποράκι! Ούτε ποστάλι να ειναι! Εύγε!


Na sai kala file Apostole!Tha sou dwsw k merikes alles an s endiaferei!
Na k mia apo tin gefyra...
DSC00130.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Γιαπωνέζα Γεφυραααααα

----------


## ChiefMate

Makran ta kalytera vaporia!San to palio krasi,oso pernaei o kairos toso kalytera douleyontai!

----------


## Morgan

ιστορικα σινιαλα...
πολυ χαιρομαι να τα βλεπω εδω μεσα...να στε καλα ολοι

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

> Μεγάλη και ιστορική εταιρεία .


 
MHΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ???

ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ??

ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ 3 RO/RO ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 7 ΤΟΥ ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΓΚΑ ΤΟ HELLENIC NAVIGATOR.

TO ΣΙΝΙΑΛΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΑΣΠΡΟ ΦΟΝΤΟ

----------


## ChiefMate

> MHΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ???
> 
> ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ??
> 
> ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ 3 RO/RO ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 7 ΤΟΥ ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΓΚΑ ΤΟ HELLENIC NAVIGATOR.
> 
> TO ΣΙΝΙΑΛΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΑΣΠΡΟ ΦΟΝΤΟ


Se poia etaireia anaferese giati den edwsa vasi?????

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

> Μεγάλη και ιστορική εταιρεία .


 
ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΨΑΧΝΑ. ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΘΕΝΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΑΠΟ OSAKA ΓΙΑ ΗΟΘΣΤΟΝ. EIMAI ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟΤΕ.
ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ RO/RO HELLENIC EXPLORER, HELLENIC VALOR KAI HELLENIC INNOVATOR. KATΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ OSAKA ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ. ΑΓΟΡΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΚΑΡΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ HELLENIC LINES ΑΠΟ ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΗΣ HANSA
HELLENIC EXPLORER.jpg

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΛΛΙΜΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΓΕΡΟΥ, ΤΗΝ HELLENIC LINES.
HTAN ΦΙΛΩΝΟΣ 51-55 ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτο. Τα ψάχνω χρόνια αυτά τα σκαριά να τα δώ!!!

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

> Πραγματικά ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτο. Τα ψάχνω χρόνια αυτά τα σκαριά να τα δώ!!!


ΧΘΕΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ HELLENIC SUN ΣΕ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗ ΣΤΟ HOUSTON
ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 6 ΦΙΛΑΝΔΕΖΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟΤΕ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ. 
ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΣΚΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΝ ΟΙ ΕΥΝΟΟΥΜΕΝΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ.

----------


## tankerman

kristen navigation 2 βαπορια ποτισμενα με πολυ ιδρωτα

----------


## dante

Εχεις κάνει σε κανένα καράβι με αυτή την εταιρία???

----------


## Morgan

ενα ιστορικο σινιαλο σε δυσκολες στιγμες περυσι την ανοιξη....

http://www.gibraltarnewsonline.com/2...rs-in-piraeus/

----------


## apopsa

μηπωσ υπαρχει το συνιαλο του θεοδορακοπουλου:!:

----------


## mastropanagos

marmaras navigation...kai kristen navigation..DSC00437 (Custom).JPGDSC00226 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ Μ/V ERNEST ME ΣΗΜΑΙΑ LIBERIA

----------


## nautikos

To σινιαλο της *European Product Carriers Ltd.*

epc.jpg

----------


## Kapetanissa

Μια τσιμινιέρα με όρισε στον κόσμο και σφυρίζει...  
Εταιρεία Ωνάση (Springfield) 
 
*OLYMPIC ARROW*  
1980

----------


## mastrokostas

Πόσο μου αρέσει όταν ακούω κάποιος ναυτικός έχει περάσει καλά σε μια εταιρεία ...σε κάποιο μπάρκο  !Και ο λόγος είναι ότι το ψωμί είναι δύσκολο στα βαπόρια .Και ιδίως ποιο παλιά που τα πράγματα ήταν διαφορετικά  Να έχεις και αλλά προβλήματα είναι μαρτύριο !Και το κακό είναι ότι δεν έχεις να το μοιραστείς με κανέναν. Εκεί είσαι μόνος !Ακόμα και όταν θα ξεμπαρκάρεις .Γιατί απλα κανείς δεν ξέρει πως είναι εκεί πέρα .
Για το Ωνάση έχω ακούσει και από έναν καπετάνιο που είχα ότι ήταν Η εταιρία .

----------


## kastkon8

paidia imoun se mia etairia apo dokimos mexri pou peira syntaksi perasa poly kala me ola ta problimata kai tis talaipories den ksero ales etairies gia na po an tha itan kalytera imoun ston omilo bardinogiani an kapoios exei kanei me tin etairia afti as mou pei tin apopsi tou

----------


## MELE

DSC00142.jpg

to synialo toy Σ.ΛΙΒΑΝΟΣ.ΕΛΛΑΣ photo stin mesi toy atlantikoy

----------


## Morgan

yperoxh fwto... 

den kserw, alla ayto to thema exei ekselixthei se ena kouvari anamnhsewn pou ksetiligetai kathe fora mesa apo mia fwtografia tsiminieras.
poso mallon otan thesh pernoun ISTORIKA siniala pou oloi -prin alla kai afou- mparkaroume oneirevomastan kai kinigousame... (allo pou phgame telika  :Wink:   )

----------


## MELE

Πρεπει να σου πω οτι πολλεσ εταιριες ειναι ιστορικες.Οπως του Ωναση και του Λιβανου που απο οτι εχω ακουσει παρα πολλα πραγματα απο παλιους ναυτικους για την ιστορια τους.πραγματικα η ιστορια τους ειναι καταπληκτικη καθως και απο που ξεκινησαν.

----------


## MELE

chris plorh.jpg
kai to logotypo ths etairias poy bazei sthn plwri.

----------


## mastrovasilis

σινιάλο απο το m/v pollux του κουλουκουντη.
σάρωση0005.jpg

----------


## panagiotis_f

Το σινιαλο της εταιρειας του Λατση.

DSC00280.jpg

----------


## Morgan



----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε Morgan ,αυτό είναι από την Σουηδική Stena ?Εκτός από ferry έχουν και τανκερς .

----------


## Morgan

Swsta...



Stena Bulk Ab
Gothenburg
Sweden

katse na valw mia apo to idio vapori sta pontopora

----------


## tankerman

> Φίλε Morgan ,αυτό είναι από την Σουηδική Stena ?Εκτός από ferry έχουν και τανκερς .


Θα προσθετα οτι οχι μονο εχει tankers αλλα μαλιστα εχει πολυ ακριβες κατασκευες, θυμαμαι οτι με ενα βαπορι που ημουν ξελιμπαραμε το stena vision το οποιο ειχε δυο μηχανοστασια ανεξαρτητα μεταξυ τους, γενικα οταν το εβλεπες σε επιανε δεος

----------


## Morgan

H TSIMINIERA THS SANKO (STO MONTREAL)

----------


## Morgan

Stolt Hawk upstream Paran&#224; River - April 2006 (fainetai h tsiminiera?)

----------


## Morgan



----------


## tankerman



----------


## tankerman

ουπς σε λαθος θεση τα εβαλα (προοριζονταν  για το θεμα ποντοπορα και οχι στις τζιμινιερες)
σορρυ

----------


## manolis_creta

εδω ενα απο τα πιο ιστορικα!
DSC03128.jpg

----------


## dimitris86

mhpws yparxei tipota apo minerva marine tou antrea martinou;

----------


## Green Chaos

Αυτο ποιας εταιριας ειναι το βλεπω πολυ συχνα στη Παχη (Μεγαρων);

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αυτο ποιας εταιριας ειναι το βλεπω πολυ συχνα στη Παχη (Μεγαρων);


Ειναι το σινιαλο της εταιριας του εφοπλιστη Πολεμη..Η εταιρια αν δεν κανω λαθος πρεπει να λεγεται polebros..!!!

----------


## Eng

> Ειναι το σινιαλο της εταιριας του εφοπλιστη Πολεμη..Η εταιρια αν δεν κανω λαθος πρεπει να λεγεται polebros..!!!


Polembros. Σου εφυγε το "m"!  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Polembros. Σου εφυγε το "m"!


Ναι οντως,κεκτημενη ταχυτητα..!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Ναι οντως,κεκτημενη ταχυτητα..!!!


Γρηγορε Γκαζα... :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## xidianakis

μηπως γνωριζει κανεις τα σινιαλα που εχει η εταιρια naftomar στα πλοια της αυτη την περιοδο??

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μπλε ρόμβος με λευκό Ν στη μέση,  σε λευκή ταινία με μαύρες ταινίες στην κορφή και τη βάση της τσιμινιέρας. Μπορείς να το δεις εδώ στη γκάλερυ που δείχνει μια πρόσφατη φωτογραφία βαποριού της εταιρείας.

----------


## xidianakis

σ' ευχαριστω πολυ παναγιώτη!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> mhpws yparxei tipota apo minerva marine tou antrea martinou;


Δύο τρίγωνα μπλε και γαλάγιο με το γαλάζιο μπροστά από το μπλέ.
Αν και δεν φαίνεται καλά η τσιμινιέρα, αλλά στη γκάλερυ εδώ μπορείς να δεις ένα aframax της εταιρείας που διακρίνεται το σινιάλο της εταιρείας στο κοράκι και λίγο στη μπάντα πριν από το μινέρβα.

----------


## Apostolos

Γνωρίζει κανεις τα ευεργετήματα του νόμου 13 της ελληνικής σημαίας για πλοίο ποντοπόρο? Θα πρέπει να πληρώνει και ΝΑΤ για τους ξένους? Τι χρήματα χρειάζονται για ενα πλοιο γύρω στους 7000 dwt αυτόματο και τι σύνθεση Ελλήνων?
Σας παρακαλώ αν ξέρετε μέσω Pm η email

----------


## mastrovasilis

Και ένα σινιάλο του Μαρμαρά.
IMG_0421.jpg

----------


## Morgan

ωραια φωτο μαστορα

----------


## MASTROCHRISTOS

Στη συγκαπουρη πρεπει να ειναι αυτη η φοτο??

----------


## mastrovasilis

> ωραια φωτο μαστορα


ευχαριστώ captain.!




> Στη συγκαπουρη πρεπει να ειναι αυτη η φοτο??


mastrochristo  η φωτό ειναι στην βόρεια Κίνα.

----------


## Thrileon

Το σινιάλο της Samos Steamship Co. της οικογένειας Ιγγλέση.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το σινιάλο της Cardiff Marine του εφοπλιστή κ.Οικονόμου
*DSC02859.jpg

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

t.jpg kai mia tsiminiera tou tsakou

----------


## avagel

> Apo tin dikia mou sillogi...
> Carras(HELLAS) s.a.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6222
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6223


To proto poio apo ta koreatika einai?

----------


## ChiefMate

> To proto poio apo ta koreatika einai?


 
Tι εννοεις Ελευθεριε??????
Αυτο ειναι αυτο που σε ειχα πρωτομπαρκο δοκιμακι.............Η σειρα ειναι gem,faith,hope,grace...Επιασες ποιος ειμαι?

----------


## avagel

Χαχα. Κατάλαβα. Γραμματικός πλέον ... !!!

----------


## avagel

Το σινιάλο της Neda Maritime 

P1010003 copy.JPG

----------


## avagel

Μερικές φώτο απο το σινιάλο της Carras στο M/V Aquagem
Περίφανο σινιάλο με ιστορία και πάνω απ' όλα καλές αναμνήσεις

FUNNEL 14.JPG

FUNNEL 12.JPG

FUNNEL 07.JPG

FUNNEL 08.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

[quote=avagel;224739]Μερικές φώτο απο το σινιάλο της Carras στο M/V Aquagem
Περίφανο σινιάλο με ιστορία και πάνω απ' όλα καλές αναμνήσεις

Να σαι καλα ρε Λευτερη!
Ωραιες φωτο!Ο ναυτης πανω στην τσιμινιερα γιατι δεν φοραει κρανος?????
Εντοπισαμε ενα Non-Conformity....:wink:

----------


## Leo

[quote=ChiefMate;225037]


> Μερικές φώτο απο το σινιάλο της Carras στο M/V Aquagem
> Περίφανο σινιάλο με ιστορία και πάνω απ' όλα καλές αναμνήσεις
> 
> Να σαι καλα ρε Λευτερη!
> Ωραιες φωτο!Ο ναυτης πανω στην τσιμινιερα γιατι δεν φοραει κρανος?????
> Εντοπισαμε ενα Non-Conformity....:wink:


 
Δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται να πέσει κάτι εκεί πάνω από πιο ψηλά....  :Razz: !

----------


## ChiefMate

[quote=Leo;225040]


> Δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται να πέσει κάτι εκεί πάνω από πιο ψηλά.... !


Eκτος κ αν πεσει ο ιδιος........:wink:

----------


## Pavliaris

sorry an sas xalaw tin kouventa alla twra mpenw stin emporoploiarxwn kai oti mathenw ta mathenw apo edw pou exw kaei edw mesa exei ta pantaaaaaa....
alla kai ena filo pou twra kanei to deutero taxidi. tha ithela na mou peite ti einai auta ta simata panw stis kaminades ti simenoun? tsiminiera einai i "kaminada pou lew egw"???

----------


## marios.sp

> sorry an sas xalaw tin kouventa alla twra mpenw stin emporoploiarxwn kai oti mathenw ta mathenw apo edw pou exw kaei edw mesa exei ta pantaaaaaa....
> alla kai ena filo pou twra kanei to deutero taxidi. tha ithela na mou peite ti einai auta ta simata panw stis kaminades ti simenoun? tsiminiera einai i "kaminada pou lew egw"???


Ειναι το σημα της εταιριας!

----------


## Pavliaris

thanx marie nase kala gt se oles mou tis erotiseis apantas se diafora topic! pou ta xereis ola auta eisai mesa stin emporoploiarxwn?

----------


## marios.sp

> thanx marie nase kala gt se oles mou tis erotiseis apantas se diafora topic! pou ta xereis ola auta eisai mesa stin emporoploiarxwn?


Την εχει τελειωσει ο αδερφος μου που ειναι ανθυποπλοιαρχος και φετος μπαινω και εγω! :Smile:

----------


## Hxomystis

EFPLOIA SHIPPING CO.SA tou Lemou

----------


## captparis

τωρα αφιχθεις στα πατρια εδαφη , εχω καποιες και εγω τσιμινιερες αμα βρω τον τροπο να τις αναρτησω θα το κανω

( αυτο το πρωτομπαρκος μου αρεσει πολυ )

----------


## Eng

Αντε και μια απο Top Tankers, του κ. Πιστιολη.

DSC02767.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα παρακαλούσα όποιος μπορεί να ανεβάσει μια φωτογραφία με το σινιάλο της εταιρείας του* Κουλουκουντή* στην τσιμινιέρα.
_Γαλάζιο αστέρι σε κίτρινη τσιμινιέρα (μουσταρδί)._

Έχει ανέβει κάτιο σχετικό παραπάνω, αλλά όχι η τσιμινιέρα.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει μπει κι εδώ όπως είπε ο Roi Baudoin.
Είναι το σηνιάλο της R&K (Ρεθύμνης και Κουλουκουντής)
funnel.jpg
StarPolaris2006-04.JPG
Πηγή εικόνων http://www.lof-news.co.uk/

Παρολο που είναι έκθεμα στο Βρετανικό ναυτικό μουσείο (http://www.nmm.ac.uk/collections/exp...cfm?ID=AAA0295) το σηνιάλο είναι σε τσιμινιέρες βαποριών που ταξιδεύουν και σήμερα!!!

----------


## Thodwris

Machrimar Management της οικογενειας Χριστοδουλακη

----------


## Yellow_Leon

Να και μια από εμένα. Ειναι της Neptune Lines εταιρείας με πλοία Ro Ro.

----------


## giorlesvos

Το σηνιαλο της Levant Maritime International με σημαια Majuro, εδω ειναι πανω στην αλλαγη σε Navios Shipmanagement Inc με ελληνικη σημαια απλα δεν εχει αλλαξει το σηνιαλο ακομα.

----------


## ais

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΙΑΝ ΛΑΙΟΝ Η ΛΕΙΝΤΗ ΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΡΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΛΑΣΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ

----------


## manoubras 33

DSCN6648.jpg
HORIZON TANKERS. Athens, Greece
DSCN6842.jpg
PEROSEA SHIPPING. Athens, Greece

----------


## SteliosK

*Bahri Abha*
Bahri Shipping sa.

DSC_0151.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

*M/T Primo M.*
*Augusta Due S.R.L.*
DSC_0077.JPG

----------


## Γιώργης

Ας το κάνουμε quiz
Όποιος το βρει πρώτος!

394553_262328733831006_1071576201_n.jpg

----------


## jumpman

> Ας το κάνουμε quiz
> Όποιος το βρει πρώτος!
> 
> 394553_262328733831006_1071576201_n.jpg



European product carriers

----------


## Γιώργης

> European product carriers


NAI !!!!!!!  :Fat:

----------


## kalypso

τσιμινιέρα του M/T KRITI (ex. Pacific Polaris) της AVIN International S.A. (Βαρδινογιάννης)
KRITI.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

stavronisi  eletson

DSC_3083.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

scf primorye,crude oil tankers,κατά την πρόσφατη επίσκεψη του,στην κυνοσούρα,Σαλαμίνας.

DSC_2804.JPG

----------

